# Osciloscopio Monfrini OM400



## alan (Oct 4, 2010)

hola gente del foro,soy nuevo por aqui y he esta leyendo hace bastante el foro,es la primera ves que escribo.resulta que hace un tiempo comente en otro sitio que tenia los circuitos del osciloscopio monfrini OM400 ya viejito,y me llueven mail pidiendome el mismo,asi que decidi que era el mejor lugar para postearlo,aqui dejo el adjunto del mismo,esta un poco borroso pero hay que tener en cuenta que estamos hablando de un aparto de los años 80´jejeje 
espero que les sirva .un saludo para todos.
Alan......


----------



## OSDok (Oct 11, 2010)

Hola, ¿las anotaciones son producto de reparaciones o mejoras de fabrica?
Estoy interesado en el valor del diodo zener ZD305, según las anotaciones en el circuito sería de 6,2V, ¿me puedes confirmar ese dato?
Gracias por tu respuesta y por el circuito!!!


----------



## alan (Oct 11, 2010)

OSDok dijo:


> Hola, ¿las anotaciones son producto de reparaciones o mejoras de fabrica?
> Estoy interesado en el valor del diodo zener ZD305, según las anotaciones en el circuito sería de 6,2V, ¿me puedes confirmar ese dato?
> Gracias por tu respuesta y por el circuito!!!



hola osdok,las anotaciones son reformas y reparaciones,para que te des una idea,esos circuitos asi como estan anotados,me los dio el mismo monfrini cuando yo se los solicite directamente saco fotocopias al que tenia el para las reparaciones y efectivamente el zener es de 6,2 V,cualquier duda a tu dispococion.
saludos


----------



## OSDok (Oct 11, 2010)

Gracias por la respuesta inmediata Alan!!
Te estoy muy agradecido!!
Saludos y gracias nuevamente por el circuito y por la información!!


----------



## jmbmdq (Jun 4, 2016)

buenas tardes colegas  me regalaron un osciloscopio monfrini OM 400 A me gustaria conseguir el manual 
y el circuito  y si alguien sabe si se consigue la punta desde ya mil gracias ...


----------



## mpf102 (Oct 1, 2017)

Muchas gracias Alan! me llevo el circuito. Tengo un OM400B que necesita varios ajustes, jamás se le hizo mantenimiento ni reparaciones.
Saludos!


----------



## rubenchaco (May 12, 2020)

Buenas, a pesar que el tema es viejo pongo esto acá para no abrir uno nuevo. Tengo un osciloscopio a válvulas lea 1100, cambiar todas las válvulas me sale mas caro que comprar uno nuevo, estoy pensando en hacerlo a transistores.  Simule el circuito del Monfrini con proteus (el pre vertical)

con 20mv de entrada tengo 28mv en la salida y no 400mv como dice en el circuito. No respete los tr porque no se consiguen, cuales serian su reemplazo? (conseguibles). Se podría reemplazar por un amplificador operacional?.

El amplificador Vertical funciona muy bien en la simulación. 

Tengo el manual del monfrini por si alguien lo necesita. Desde ya gracias por las respuestas


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 12, 2020)

rubenchaco dijo:


> Tengo el manual del monfrini por si alguien lo necesita


 
Mejor si lo subís


----------



## rubenchaco (May 12, 2020)

Ok, lo subo.


----------



## lpablo (Jun 19, 2021)

Hola gente, tengo un Monfrini OM400B que compre usado hace unos 20 años.... ahora lo esto revisando y limpiando porque anda algo mal con el vertical, y me sorprendio mucho encontrar tanta info y tanta gente que todavia sigue jugando con estas "reliquias"!!!
RubenChaco te voy a robar los diagramas para revisar mejor el mio!! gracias y saludos!! a disposicion por cualquier consulta.


----------



## rubenchaco (Jun 20, 2021)

Tengo un Monfrini Marswescope Tv500 y la verdad me saca de apuros sobre todo con las fuentes  switching.


----------



## lpablo (Jun 30, 2021)

Hola, gracias RubenChaco, gracias a los circuitos lo pude reparar... un par de transistores quemados... Saludos
Gracias Alan tambien!!!


----------

